# California to the Virgins



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

My wife, myself and our Australian cattle dog are nearly a quarter of the way into our journey from Channel Islands harbor in Oxnard,CA the Virgin Islands, we have been planning our relocation for almost 2 years and ended up deciding to make an adventure out of it.
Our blog:
3-knots.com
Our track:
here

We are aboard a 28ft Pearson Triton (1961)


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey this is awesome - I just read all of your blog articles. I'm definitely someone who's looking forward to following your trip. I hope you don't mind I placed a link from my own (much less interesting) blog to this one. More for my own personal reference in case I forget the URL.

Curious how you have that hammock rigged up over the bow?

Anyway, good luck with everything, looks like it's been an exciting a trying month and a half so far.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Philzy3985 said:


> Hey this is awesome - I just read all of your blog articles. I'm definitely someone who's looking forward to following your trip. I hope you don't mind I placed a link from my own (much less interesting) blog to this one. More for my own personal reference in case I forget the URL.
> 
> Curious how you have that hammock rigged up over the bow?
> 
> Anyway, good luck with everything, looks like it's been an exciting a trying month and a half so far.


Thanks, I am glad you are enjoying it, the hammock is tied to the bow pulpit and supported by a spare halyard, the other end is just tied around the main halyard winch on the mast. It seems to work well, just got to make sure there isn't too much pressure on the pulpit, it's more to keep pull the hammock out than hold it up.


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey - just read through your blog. I love your writing! The blog is nicely laid out, and the pictures really help. I'm looking forward to reading about you three - please post up here when you have updates!


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Resolute_ZS said:


> Hey - just read through your blog. I love your writing! The blog is nicely laid out, and the pictures really help. I'm looking forward to reading about you three - please post up here when you have updates!


Thanks, it means a lot to us. We should be leaving tomorrow and arriving in La Cruz on Sunday, we are hoping that this leg will prove less eventful.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Just arrived in La Cruz yesterday, it was an easy and warm passage.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Finally getting some stuff up, been away from the internes for a little while
3-knots.com


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright first med moore experience:
3-knots.com 
Oaxaca should be up tomorrow followed by Huatulco. 
Hopefully in a week we should cross Tehuantepec and make the jump to El Salvador.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Good Blog, thanks.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i have been anchored in zihuatenejo bay since dec 15th -- is a lovely anchorage--much better than la cruz anchorage, which is totally unprotected..perfect weather---i will not like leaving here--- cruising is all about change, as that is our only constant.
i will bypass acapulco and hit anchorages on my way to huatulco/puerto angel...and more south. 
as i do not do marinas except in summertime, we may not meet until canal, if you go there...or not, as i am sloooooww....and i anchor. 
happy sails.

for those still in la cruz-do not hesitate to anchor in isla grande, walk across the isthsmus and snorkel in the cove that is a reserve --- awesome--so much like caribean coves with brain coral and clear turquoise waters.....


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

zeehag said:


> i have been anchored in zihuatenejo bay since dec 15th -- is a lovely anchorage--much better than la cruz anchorage, which is totally unprotected..perfect weather---i will not like leaving here--- cruising is all about change, as that is our only constant.
> i will bypass acapulco and hit anchorages on my way to huatulco/puerto angel...and more south.
> as i do not do marinas except in summertime, we may not meet until canal, if you go there...or not, as i am sloooooww....and i anchor.
> happy sails.
> ...


We left California the same time you got to Zihuat. We are now in Huatulco and hope to be in Panama before the end of April. 
I also prefer to anchor but my dog has a much better quality of life if we use the marinas, also my wife is very fond of real showers. 
We went into Puerto Angel but there were so many pangas anchored and moored that even in my little boat I couldn't have gotten away with more than 2-1 scope. It is probably the peatiest anchorage down here, but the bays of Huatulco have some great snorkeling.
Unless you need something specific I see little reason to stop in Acapulco.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

We took a rouge wave off the north coast of Colombia and this the story of how we survived the ordeal.
http://3-knots.com


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

HOLY SH!T man.

I've been keeping up with your website this whole time it's been awesome with the exception of losing the GoPro and the powerboater in the canal - but this event is tremendously crappy. 

I wish it were fiction book, not a real-life blog of your journey. A little difficulty on the final stretch makes for suspense, but this is terrible and sad.

Glad you are able to post, which tells us you are safe. Hope the same for your lady and your dog.


----------



## lynxcat319 (Jul 15, 2005)

I have been keeping up with you guys sine you started the blog.So sorry to hear about your problems and the destrucion of your vessel.Man,so lucky not to have lost it all there.I hope you are insured,but if not perhaps we can round up a care package for you guys.I am a long way off from yall but if I can help in any way....feel free to drop a PM


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this. That is a nasty section of coast. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Philzy3985 said:


> HOLY SH!T man.
> 
> I've been keeping up with your website this whole time it's been awesome with the exception of losing the GoPro and the powerboater in the canal - but this event is tremendously crappy.
> 
> ...


Tremendously crappy sums it up fairly well haha. Yes our my wife and dog are both safe. We are happy to hear that you enjoyed following our journey. We are on st croix now and keeping an eye out for a new sailboat.


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

You've definitely got me waiting in suspense for the rest of the story. I must admit that my stomach dropped when I read the latest post and saw the pictures. I'm glad that it appears that it has turned out OK for you (in the Virgin Islands [not stuck in Columbia], everyone (including the pup!) is unhurt, etc.). Hope you find another boat, and that this was your full measure of bad luck at sea!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to hear that you are not giving up. What sort of boat are you looking for. I am down in Grenada just now and know of some less expensive boats on offer.


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't have much to add, other than, wow. I am so glad you guys made it safely. I am also impressed... the way you kept your heads in a dire situation... the comment regarding the countermeasure to panic is to focus upon a task is so true.

You're a great writer, btw. And your story reminds me of John Silverwood, who lost his leg in a sailing accident, yet, continues to sail.


----------



## AKA44 (Nov 11, 2011)

J & J, finding and reading your blog, today, was time well spent. I am majorly impressed and motivated by your intrepid spirits and courage, and happy to hear that you've been rewarded with so much beauty and great experience. Happy, too, that the three of you survived to continue the adventure.

Your site, writing, photography, and composition are all first class. Cheers to you. 

BTW, I recently escaped Gidget's home town in So Cal with similar perspective and objectives as you! I bought a boat in Abaco, Bahamas and will slowly drift in your direction over the next few seasons. It's nice to know that there are kindred spirits out there and I hope our courses cross one day.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

AKA44 said:


> J & J, finding and reading your blog, today, was time well spent. I am majorly impressed and motivated by your intrepid spirits and courage, and happy to hear that you've been rewarded with so much beauty and great experience. Happy, too, that the three of you survived to continue the adventure.
> 
> Your site, writing, photography, and composition are all first class. Cheers to you.
> 
> BTW, I recently escaped Gidget's home town in So Cal with similar perspective and objectives as you! I bought a boat in Abaco, Bahamas and will slowly drift in your direction over the next few seasons. It's nice to know that there are kindred spirits out there and I hope our courses cross one day.


Thank you so much for your message. We are now in St Croix and if you ever make it out that way just send us a message.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks to everyone of their kind words and support.
We have started posting about what happened after accident (living in the village, what we did with the boat, getting back to Cartagena, transporting Gidget, immigration etc) The first of three parts is now up
3-knots.com


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad to hear that you've made it to a comfortable place, and that you guys are safe.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

jimgo said:


> Glad to hear that you've made it to a comfortable place, and that you guys are safe.


Definitely comfortable


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I just stumbled on to this thread. What a story!!! I'm glad you are all OK. If you see a boat that you are interested in on St Thomas I would be glad to take a peak and potentially save you a plane ticket. Good luck.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

FarCry said:


> I just stumbled on to this thread. What a story!!! I'm glad you are all OK. If you see a boat that you are interested in on St Thomas I would be glad to take a peak and potentially save you a plane ticket. Good luck.


Thanks FarCry,
We are on ST Croix now and if I see anything up there in stt I will let you know. If you ever make it down here let me know.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Will do. I was traveling over there once a week during much of 2011. I'm sure I will be going back again for something in the future and will let you know.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Manged to recover most of our videos from our trip so I put together a short montage.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice footage. Love the dog shooting up the ladder!!


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

FarCry said:


> Nice footage. Love the dog shooting up the ladder!!


Yeah, she didn't like being carried or hoisted up so she taught herself to climb ladders.


----------

